# Road tax difference



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Anyone know what the road tax is on the tt Quattro diesel and it's petrol equivalent?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Buying new? I believe they are all £140 unless you spec it to over £40K.


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

I think pre- April this year diesel is £30 and 2.0 TFSI is £150


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Own the diesel at present, and considering going for my first petrol in 15 years next (tfsi)
Just weighing up pros and cons
Thanks for the info


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

There is no such thing as road tax.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

I agree with 90TJM.
As of the 31st March 2017 the VED rate for both the Diesel and the 2.0 TFSI is £140 if you keep it under £40k list.
I'm not completely clear what change has happened to clobber the diesels but iirc diesels used to get an artificial reduction on their emissions to drop them down the bands but that doesn't exist any more.

If you tip over £40k you also get the privilege of paying the £310 luxury tax addition for the first 5 years so either car would effectively be £450 [smiley=bomb.gif] 
Probably only the TTS that will fall foul of this though.

All here: http://www.parkers.co.uk/audi/tt/coupe-2014/car-tax/


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

That's really helpful mate / many thanks


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

EvilTed said:


> I agree with 90TJM.
> As of the 31st March 2017 the VED rate for both the Diesel and the 2.0 TFSI is £140 if you keep it under £40k list.
> I'm not completely clear what change has happened to clobber the diesels but iirc diesels used to get an artificial reduction on their emissions to drop them down the bands but that doesn't exist any more.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately not just the TTS.

It's the full List Price, including all options added, that count and it makes no allowance for dealer discounts. I fell foul of this with my 2017 TT 2.0 S-Line Roadster with the options as below. With dealer discount I paid well under the List price ceiling for the additional VED but am still liable to the £310 'luxury' Tax addition for the next 5 years as the List Price was ever £40k. It came as no surprise as I was expecting it - but worth emphasising for other prospective buyers who might not be aware :?


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

But won't the 40k not go up every year along with inflation and manufacturers price rises ?


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

kennowaybino said:


> But won't the 40k not go up every year along with inflation and manufacturers price rises ?


Manufacturers list prices will certainly go up but, as this is a Government cash cow, the £40k additional VED List price limit probably won't - just another unfair tax on the motorist :evil:

Not even any lip service to this being any sort of green Tax (which personally I don't mind) - they are just targeting the 'luxury' end if the market - whatever that means or achieves :?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I was looking at a Q5 in dealer and the extra £310 was hidden in the smallprint at the bottom of the page.Can see a few buyers not being happy next year if they have not been told.


----------

